# Fictional languages



## TioMario (Apr 10, 2010)

Examples of some I heard / red of:

*Tolkien's languages of Middle-earth.
*G.Orwell's "Newspeak" in "Nineteen Eighty-Four".
*R. Adams's "Lapine language" in "Watership Down".
*R. Jordan's Old Tongue in "The Wheel of Time".
*"Klingon" language in "Star Trek".
*"Mandalorian language" from "Star Wars".
*"Na'vi language" in "Avatar".
*"Nadsat" in "A Clockwork Orange".
*"Galach" in Frank Herbert's "Dune" series.

Do you like them or find them interesting? Any of them in particular?
Do you know how to write/speak in any of these languages?


----------



## ianini (Apr 10, 2010)

The language spoken in the Sims video games. That's one that I know.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

I find them kind of interesting.

Elvish, Dwarvish, Ancient Language, & a mixture, in Eragon.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

Tolkien created an amazing set of languages for his series



Spoiler



List of languages
1.Elvish languages: 
Primitive Quendian 
Avarin languages (at least six languages)
Common Eldarin 
Quenya 
Vanyarin Quenya
Noldorin Quenya
Common Telerin 
Telerin of Valinor
Sindarin (at least three dialects, namely Northern, Doriathrin and Gondorian)
Nandorin languages (influenced by Avarin)
2.Mannish languages (all showed influence by Avarin tongues as well as Khuzdul): 
Languages of forefathers of the First and Third Houses of the Atanatári 
Taliska (two dialects) 
Adûnaic 
Westron or "Common Speech" (influenced by Sindarin, and languages of Eriador) 
Hobbitish (influenced by languages of Northmen)
Black Adûnaic of Black Númenóreans
Languages of Men of Eriador during the Second Age
Languages of Northmen 
Dalish
Rohirric
Language of forefathers of the Second House of the Atanatári 
Haladin language
Dunlending
Drûg languages 
Language of the Drúedain of Brethil
Language of the Woses of Drúadan forest
Many Haradrim languages
Many tongues of Easterlings
3.Languages of Dwarves: 
Khuzdul
Iglishmek (sign language)
4.Languages of the Ents 
Old Entish
"New" Entish
5.Languages of the Ainur (Valar and Maiar) 
Valarin 
Black Speech, created by Sauron
6.Languages of the Orcs
7.Various debased forms of the Black Speech and regional dialects influenced by Westron
8.Primitive methods of communication 
Language of the Trolls
Language of the Wargs



I also like Mandalorian, although there are a lot of better Star Wars languages (Shyriiwook, Ryl, Binary).


----------



## TioMario (Apr 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> The language spoken in the Sims video games. That's one that I know.


That is a real constructed language, yes.
I made this thread cause I am into Na'vi language now, it's nice and different.

Ex: Oel new ngahu nina'vit perlltxe 
(literally: I want to speak with you in a Na'vi way)


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 10, 2010)

I've always been intrigued by newspeak.

And don't forget about the Eragon language.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just finished reading 1984 and newspeak is pretty interesting. It seems like a good direction for the English language to take.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 10, 2010)

wing92 said:


> Just finished reading 1984 and newspeak is pretty interesting. It seems like a good direction for the English language to take.



While I find the language interesting, I definitely do NOT think that it would be a good direction for the English language to take. I can see it very useful for taking notes in class though.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

"sfjaweoihwaiotwheoidghwaoiawwahahfoiwaefheroihweofihriowahe" (speeded up 300x)
Animal Crossing language.
(i don't play animal crossing, I've heard it many times because my sister plays it all the time and I pick up things)


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

I think 1984 is not far from our reality. We all start to use english (a very simple language) and it is becoming more and more concise. Facebook is like the big brother!


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 10, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> I think 1984 is not far from our reality. We all start to use english (a very simple language) and it is becoming more and more concise. Facebook is like the big brother!



Newspeak doubleplusungood.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 10, 2010)

wing92 said:


> Just finished reading 1984 and newspeak is pretty interesting. It seems like a good direction for the English language to take.



No.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 10, 2010)

The fairy language in Artemis Fowl?

Gnommish


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> english (a very simple language)



lolwut?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

I mean in comparison to other languages.


----------



## MrData (Apr 10, 2010)

Since when is klingon a fictional language?
I speak it a little bit, and have read the entire klingon dictionary.
Writing it is harder in my opinion.
I currently am reading Hamlet in original klingon. 
It's pretty good. :]

EDIT: Of all the languages you listed, are any of them, other than Klingon, real languages with full grammar and vocabulary?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> I mean in comparison to other languages.



Please, there are soooo many languages simpler than english.


----------



## edd5190 (Apr 10, 2010)

aronpm said:


> wing92 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading 1984 and newspeak is pretty interesting. It seems like a good direction for the English language to take.
> ...



This is crimethinkful. Newspeak is doubleplusgood!


----------



## Innocence (Apr 10, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > wing92 said:
> ...



Doubleplusonegood. I think that's an unword,(that is too), but I'd like to use it right now.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > I mean in comparison to other languages.
> ...


Maybe you could mention one to me you seem to know about a lot languages.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



I don't, but from my friends who do know foreign languages, English is apparently very complicated compared to them.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 10, 2010)

From Ratchet and Clank:
Blargian.
Decadroid.
Floarian.
Lombax.
Tyhrranese.


----------



## Forte (Apr 10, 2010)

Does this include constructed languages? I'm really interested in those :4

Esperanto, Interlingua, Lojban, Toki Pona etc.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 10, 2010)

Whatever they speak in Avatar.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't really say Nadsat is a language itself - it seems more of an invented slang. It's a really neat concept because it seems to do the job of mirroring the foreignness of some kinds of slang without actually copying any of them.

I've tried to construct a few languages in the past, but it's a lot of work to generate vocabulary and stuff, and I find it hard to really get into the creation process unless you have a good reason to need to write stuff in the language.

A great partial index of fictional languages (well, it's specifically looking at specific ways of writing fictional languages, but it's a good resource anyway) is omniglot.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 10, 2010)

MrData said:


> Since when is klingon a fictional language?
> I speak it a little bit, and have read the entire klingon dictionary.
> Writing it is harder in my opinion.
> I currently am reading Hamlet in original klingon.
> ...



Welliwelliwell, I would say Nadsat, it has a dictionary in the original pulication. But as Michael Boglieb pointed out, it is more or less English using Russian words as slang.


----------



## adimare (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Which languages do they say are simpler than English? Just curious.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

adimare said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



My Spanish teacher says that Spanish is a level 1 language, and English is a level 5. I think it is the other way around though. But that is probably only because it is what I have grown up with. Spanish does not have as many synonyms, and has no silent letters, that's why they say it is easier.


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> My Spanish teacher says that Spanish is a level 1 language, and English is a level 5. I think it is the other way around though. But that is probably only because it is what I have grown up with. Spanish does not have as many synonyms, and has no silent letters, that's why they say it is easier.



Waaaait. You think that English is an easy language... But English is your first language? Are you fluent in anything else? It seems a bit unreasonable to doubt the general opinion of polyglots and linguists if you aren't 

Anyway, neither of these are actually a fictional language, but Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban, and Ulysses by James Joyce are so peculiar and difficult to get into you could probably say they're different dialects


----------



## Muesli (Apr 10, 2010)

1 
/\ |v| 
5 |* 3 /\ |< 1 |\| 9 
7 () 
'/ () |_| 
|= 2 () |V| 
7 |-| 3 
8 3 '/ () |\| |)

1337 is so cash.


----------



## Lumej (Apr 10, 2010)

I looked into Tolkiens languages some time ago. I would like to learn Quenya, but realised I would probably not have enough endurance to fully learn it. But I admire those who did.
All I know is: "Elen sila lumenn' omentielvo" - A star shines on the hour of our meeting. And "le melin" - I love you. =) And some stand-alone words.
anyway, I learned Tengwar, that's the writing system of the elves, and since it's phonetical one doesn't have to know the elvish language. It can be used for a lot of languages, with some modifications of course.
The text in my avatar is written in Tengwar for example.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 10, 2010)

how bout in Harry Potter? Mermish, Troll and Gobbeldegook are a some that I can remember.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 10, 2010)

i got bored in my last year of school and learned Quenya, (elvish language from Tolkein) and then wrote out the opening scene including the black speech onto my file, took me forever lol. Theres a lot of "special cases" in it where normal rules dont apply as such


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fictional_language


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> how bout in Harry Potter? Mermish, Troll and Gobbeldegook are a some that I can remember.



I'm pretty sure J.K. Rowling only translated the words she needed, she didn't make a whole vocabulary of those.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 10, 2010)

Forte said:


> Does this include constructed languages? I'm really interested in those :4
> 
> Esperanto, Interlingua, Lojban, Toki Pona etc.


Oh oh! I know toki pona. lol.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

Forte said:


> Does this include constructed languages? I'm really interested in those :4
> 
> Esperanto, Interlingua, Lojban, Toki Pona etc.



Does constructed languages include programming languages?  I'm into those but I suck at programming


----------



## Athefre (Apr 10, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> "sfjaweoihwaiotwheoidghwaoiawwahahfoiwaefheroihweofihriowahe" (speeded up 300x)
> Animal Crossing language.
> (i don't play animal crossing, I've heard it many times because my sister plays it all the time and I pick up things)



It's not shameful to play Animal Crossing. It's mostly guys that play the series actually. I put about 1000 hours into the first one.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 10, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> The fairy language in Artemis Fowl?
> 
> Gnommish


ZOMG yes. But the way Eoin Colfer wrote it was more of a letter to letter code, but it's supposed to be a whole language in the the book.

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned world of warcraft languages


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 10, 2010)

Welsh.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

Athefre said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > "sfjaweoihwaiotwheoidghwaoiawwahahfoiwaefheroihweofihriowahe" (speeded up 300x)
> ...



I know, it's just I prefer Call of Duty.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



AC pwns COD.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...


You're obviously not a hardcore gamer if you enjoy a game with any colours other than brown or shades of grey.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



No, I just don't like FPS. I prefer Nintendo.


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



This.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...


Think you missed the sarcasm there.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I got it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2010)

Agreed with Musli. Only noobs actually need to see what's going on when they play.

About English being a difficult language: sure, it's difficult, but so are many other languages, and everyone thinks a language they are learning is tough. I think English is roughly in the middle of the spectrum: on one hand, the spelling's weird and there are a lot of exceptions to learn; on the other hand, almost nothing is conjugated, and English speakers fail so hard at their own language that they often won't notice or care if you mess up slightly. There are plenty of real languages out there that are (IMO) significantly harder to learn than English, just as there are real languages which are significantly easier. If you're wondering about which languages are the closest to English (that is, the easiest to learn to the point of general proficiency in reading and speaking), this page provides a pretty good list.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> and English speakers fail so hard at their own language that they often won't notice or care if you mess up slightly.



"Mom made some food for dad and I." :fp


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you're wondering about which languages are the closest to English (that is, the easiest to learn to the point of general proficiency in reading and speaking), this page provides a pretty good list.



 French?? It's so hard though...

btw my friend speaks like 10+ languages


----------



## Muesli (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear people in Belgium are amongst the most linguistically diverse people in the world. Mainly due to nobody else speaking Flemish, so they have to learn all the surrounding countries languages.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> French?? It's so hard though...



Is it? When I took it I found that a lot of the grammatical structures (and even some of the idioms!) mirror the ones in English, and there are a ton of cognates in vocabulary. It does depend on how you were taught, though... you would probably have an easier time if the focus was on being able to communicate than if the teacher did tons of drills and stuff to try to get everyone perfect at written grammar.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 11, 2010)

"A helta ar caita caimanna" means "take off your clothes and get in my bed" in Quenya (lotr elvish)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > French?? It's so hard though...
> ...



The conjugation was horrid for me, but then again maybe I just suck at learning languages.

Oh btw I think I'm gonna give the Atlantean language a try  Loved the movie for some reason.


----------



## Piotr (Apr 14, 2010)

Goa'uld language from 'Stargate' is very interesting.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2010)

Newspeak doubleplusgood. Internet Oldspeak doubleplusungood. Minitrue mark post plusgood. Dissenters go Miniluv.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 19, 2010)

I speak a weird language that I created myself.
A random sample:

Ifodunif tecenit geloge ba rup se acerajo niyuho ciesat.

Try to figure out what that means.


----------

